# what is everyone fishing with



## southgahoghunter (Mar 23, 2011)

i was wandering what everyone is shooting what kind of set up bow reel ect. post pic's if you can thanks


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 24, 2011)

mission menace, whisker biscuit, muzzy reel, shure shot penetrators


----------



## markland (Mar 24, 2011)

Osprey, Muzzy reel, seat, finger saver, 150# Muzzy Tournament line, Muzzy Classic carbon arrow with carp tip, Fish Hook rest.  Works for me.  Recurve-Hoyt Gamemaster or Dorado with same setup.


----------



## huntmore (Mar 24, 2011)

Bear recurve, stickon rest, muzzy point, 888 reel


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 24, 2011)

Wooden selfbow, cheap reel strapped on with a bungee cord, whatever kind of string came on it, The "my hand" arrow rest, the cheapest white fiberglass arrows they make, Muzzy sting-a-ree heads, beat-up jonboat, the sun for lights.


----------



## Michael (Mar 24, 2011)

Bear Black Panther, Muzzy reel, 200 lb fast flight line and an epoxy rest, but also have a few loaners


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Mar 24, 2011)

Bowtech tomkat, ams reel, blue muzzy arrows and muzzy roller rest, muzzy carp tip.


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Mar 24, 2011)

Pse coyote, muzzy reel, muzzy reel seat,fish hook rest and muzzy arrows.


----------



## wack em (Mar 25, 2011)

Osprey, muzzy reel and reel seat, bighead rest, muzzy arrows, 200 lb fast flight line


----------



## TBass (Mar 26, 2011)

Oneida Strike Eagle, epoxy rest, 200# Power Pro line, Shakespeare Ti120 reel, Muzzy reel seat,,,,,PSE Nova, Muzzy Reel seat, Shakespeare Ti120 reel, 200# Power Pro line, AMS arrow rest, Cajun Yellow Jacket Arrows with AMS Safety Slides & Sting-a-ree points.


----------

